

How to move a 15-ton magnet from NY to Chicago - AxisOfEval
http://online.wsj.com/article/AP5cabbcc8df404596ae6fbb0470e062f7.html

======
kunil
I was thinking it was magnetic while moving. In this way, It is just moving an
expensive and fragile component.

